# Gravity: 2. Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Drama



## FlorianStangl (29. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gravity: 2. Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Drama* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gravity: 2. Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Drama


----------



## Metko1 (29. Juli 2013)

eins versteh ich nicht, wieso sie so schwer atmen wenn sie geschleudert werden?
Es gibt doch keine gravitation, so das sie es doch nicht spüren sollten?^^ es sei denn die panik verursacht die angebliche atemnot.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> eins versteh ich nicht, wieso sie so schwer atmen wenn sie geschleudert werden?
> Es gibt doch keine gravitation, so das sie es doch nicht spüren sollten?^^ es sei denn die panik verursacht die angebliche atemnot.


 
Ähm ...
weil die Beschleunigungskräfte nicht nur in einem Schwerefeld wirken ...?
Merke, Star Trek ist kein Physiklehrfilm, Trägheitsdämpfer gibt es in echt nicht


----------



## Odin333 (29. Juli 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> eins versteh ich nicht, wieso sie so schwer atmen wenn sie geschleudert werden?
> Es gibt doch keine gravitation, so das sie es doch nicht spüren sollten?^^ es sei denn die panik verursacht die angebliche atemnot.


 
In dieser speziellen Situation gibt es einmal Fliehkräfte, die bei der schnellen Rotation des Shuttles sicherlich über 1G liegen und zum anderen wird es ihr sicher übel, wenn sich alles dreht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die Trailer zu Gravity bisher alle sehr beeindruckend. Wirkt ein bisschen wie Open Water im Weltall.
Nur hoffentlich wird es besser als Open Water


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trailer zu Gravity bisher alle sehr beeindruckend. Wirkt ein bisschen wie Open Water im Weltall.
> Nur hoffentlich wird es besser als Open Water


 
Ich bin eigentlich ganz guter Dinge, denn Alfonso Cuaron (so richtig?) ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Regisseur und die Schauspieler sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (29. Juli 2013)

unrealistischer Schrott!


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> unrealistischer Schrott!


 
ja ne
hier sieht man 2 Dinge:
1. das irgendwie keine Ahnung von Physik hast und
2. irgendeinen gefunden hast, der auch keine Ahnung hat

Aber gut, das der Film schlecht wird haste natürlich in deiner Kristallkugel gesehen oder?


----------



## TheClayAllison (30. Juli 2013)

Auch der zweite Trailer bringt mich zum Lachen. Ich finds irgendwie lustig wie Bullock in beiden Trailern im erdnahen Orbit hilflos herumzappelt


----------

